# the state of SDC's in 2018



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

A nice collection of incompetent google cars making mistakes, almost hitting pedestrians, etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This is a Horrible idea.
For so Many Reasons !

Globalist Method of " Divide & Conquor"
Will become " ISOLATE & Condemn"
With the help of these rolling isolation tanks.

Probably bombarding them with commercials and subliminal the entire time they are held hostage by these droid cars. Custom ads by big brother Google/ D.A.R.P.A. 
WELCOME TO HELL ON EARTH !

Humming " Got to keep em seperated" - Offspring


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

another good video debunking the hype


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> another good video debunking the hype


Next they will send " Euthanasia Trucks" to lock in and dispose of the old and economically inviable . . .

"Ready for your ride Dave"?
" i cant do that Hal".

This is NOT in the best interest of HUMANITY !


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

don't worry, they will obviously fail.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> A nice collection of incompetent google cars making mistakes, almost hitting pedestrians, etc.


Great video!!!! I finally had time to watch the first one. What a good way to show Google Freakout Mode!!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Great video!!!! I finally had time to watch the first one. What a good way to show Google Freakout Mode!!


yeah it's amusing. "oh no! we ran into a simple task but can't handle it! throw on the hazards!"


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> A nice collection of incompetent google cars making mistakes, almost hitting pedestrians, etc.


I think the most important part of that video is at 1:45 where it blows through the crosswalk. Since it's not a human it doesn't know and will never know that humans have right of way and then recognize humans and stop for them. This is just one of many situations that no robot can ever figure out.

The freak-out mode situations are really scary and this guy only shows a small amount.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I think the most important part of that video is at 1:45 where it blows through the crosswalk. Since it's not a human it doesn't know and will never know that humans have right of way and then recognize humans and stop for them. This is just one of many situations that no robot can ever figure out.
> 
> The freak-out mode situations are really scary and this guy only shows a small amount.


Yeah it's really terrifying how limited these things really are


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I think the most important part of that video is at 1:45 where it blows through the crosswalk. Since it's not a human it doesn't know and will never know that humans have right of way and then recognize humans and stop for them. This is just one of many situations that no robot can ever figure out.
> 
> The freak-out mode situations are really scary and this guy only shows a small amount.


That crosswalk fail was crazy!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> A nice collection of incompetent google cars making mistakes, almost hitting pedestrians, etc.


Bump. Good video for anyone who hasn't seen this engineer rate SDCs at only a 2.5 out of 10. It's at the 13:17 mark.

For the record on his scale the *2.5 is only a half point above a drunk driver!!!!*


----------

